# Sfogiatelle Pastry



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

the Sfogliatelle pastry.

I got them in restaurant Depot - Giordano - 24 for 20.56 ...So reasonable
( 85 cents a piece) and they were delicious...they puffed up nicely, and have a
nice creamy center...the flavor is hazelnut and orange.
They are imported from Italy. You bake them for 40 minutes @350* and then
sprinkle with powered sugar. 
They are a favorite Italian Pastry...along with cannoli...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorta like an Italian croissant.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It s got a flakey crust ( crunchy) with a creamy center...It’s a unique taste.
They are also labor intensive to make, in a bakery they are probably 2.50 to 2.75 to buy. In a Restaurant it’s at least a 6.00 dessert.


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Funny story! Been eating these my whole life. Went into a bakery and ordered one. The young woman working the counter was so excited! She had been waiting two years for someone to order one just to learn the pronunciation. Apparently, they just throw them out every day. Can you imagine?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ebe said:


> imagine?


Get out....I would show up before they toss them and ask for a donation, or at least a discount. 
How much do they charge for one where you live?


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Get out....I would show up before they toss them and ask for a donation, or at least a discount.
> How much do they charge for one


About 3.00 each. They no longer carry them, but at least they can pronounce the name lol.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! three dollars each...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ebe said:


> About 3.00 each. They no longer carry them, but at least they can pronounce the name lol.


At a guess the Sf is run together as in Sfincione. The rest seems pretty easy.


----------



## Ebe (Jan 1, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> At a guess the Sf is run together as in Sfincione. The rest seems pretty easy.


The og sounds like oy. Sf-oy


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Pretty cool, I never really knew how to pronounce it!..If you ever had one you would definitely
say, “ Leave the cannoli, get the Sfogliatelle,” right Ebe!


----------

